# Mainboard-Kühler P55



## M4tthi4s (23. Oktober 2009)

*Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Für alle, die ihr P55-Mainboard mit in den WaKü-Kreislauf einbinden wollen,
hier eine Übersicht mit Kühlern für die Spannungswandler sowie den Chipsatz.

Im Folgenden eine Liste mit den derzeit erhältlichen Kühlern für die verschiedenen Mainboards:

*ASRock*

*P55 Extreme*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Alphacool
|NexXxos NBX-N Northbridge|- 

*Asus*

*P7P55D (Pro, Evo, Deluxe)*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............

EK Water Blocks|
EK-FB ASUS P7P55D KIT Plexiglas
|
EK-FB ASUS P7P55D KIT Plexiglas

EK Water Blocks|
EK-FB ASUS P7P55D KIT POM
|
EK-FB ASUS P7P55D KIT POM

Anfi-tec|
NBSB006
|
PWM022 ASUS P55

Liquid Extasy|
NL-NSB ASUS P7P55 sb
|
NL-SW ASUS P7P55 spawa 

*Sabertooth 55i*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............

Anfi-tec|
NBSB006
|
PWM022 ASUS P55

Liquid Extasy|
NL-NSB ASUS P7P55 sb
|
NL-SW ASUS P7P55 spawa 

*P7P55 WS SuperComputer*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|NBSB006, UCD nano|
PWM022 ASUS P55 

*P7P55-M*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|NBSB006|PWM001 

*Maximus III Formula*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Koolance|MB-ASM3F|
MVR-40
Anfi-
tec|NBSB006|PWM023, 
PWM024

EK Water Blocks|
EK-FB ASUS Maximus III Formula
|siehe Chipsatzkühler
Liquid Extasy|
NL-NSB-sb
 oder 
NL-NSB-Twin
|
NL-SW-spawa 

*Maximus III Gene*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Koolance|MB-ASM3F|
MVR-40
Anfi-
tec|NBSB006|PWM023, 
PWM024 

*Biostar*

*TP55*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD sb|PWM006 

*DFI*

*LanParty DK P55-T3eH9*

.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD sb|PWM017

Liquid Extasy|
NL-NSB Twin DFI DK P55 T3eH9
|siehe Chipsatzkühler
 

*LanParty DK P55-T3eH8 bzw. T3eH6*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD sb|
PWM017 

*LanParty UT P55-T3eH8*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD sb|PWM008 

*EVGA*

*P55 FTW 200*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|EVGA FTW 200 fullcover|PWM028, PWM029 

*P55 FTW*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD sb|PWM028, PWM029 

*P55 Classified 200*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|EVGA P55 Classified 200 lightcover|PWM037 

*P55 (= P55 SLI)*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD nano|PWM033 

*P55 Micro*

.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD sb|-

Liquid Extasy|
NL-NSB-EVGA P55 Mikro sb
|
NL-SW-EVGA P55 Mikro spawa 

*P55 LE*

.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............
Anfi-tec|UCD sb|- 

*Gigabyte*

*P55-UD6*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............

Klutten / Lehni|
Chipsatzkühler
|
Spannungswandlerkühler

Anfi-tec|
UCD grande
|
UPC slim 

*P55-UD3 (UD3R, UD4, UD5) bzw. P55A-UD3 (UD3R, UD4, UD5, UD6)*


.....
*Hersteller*
.....
|
..........
*Chipsatz*
.........................
|
.....
*Spannungswandler*
...............

Anfi-tec
|siehe unten|PWM031 

*******************************************************************

Desweiteren bieten Anfi-tec und Watercool auch Universalkühler an, welche
aufgrund variabler Haltelaschen auf vielen Mainboards Verwendung finden.

Für Spawas sind bei Anfi-tec der UPC slim sowie der UPC mini zu nennen,
für NB/SB UCD grande, UCD nano, UCD sb und UCD classic.

Watercool bietet mit den neuen Heatkiller NSB Rev3.0 sowie Heatkiller SB Rev3.0 eine Universallösung für den Chipsatz.
Wahlweise in Vollkupferausführung oder als LT-Variante mit POM-Deckel.
(Zum Shop lässt sich leider nicht verlinken.)


PS: Wer neue Kühler entdeckt, kann das hier mal mit reinposten.


----------



## nemetona (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



> PS: Wer neue Kühler entdeckt, kann das hier mal mit reinposten.



Und du pflegst die Kühler samt Links passend zu den Mainboards in einer Art Kompatibilitätsliste im Startpost zusammen?


----------



## M4tthi4s (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Jup, das würde ich mit machen.


----------



## Madz (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Anfi Tecs UCDs passen auf die meisten Boards.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

PWM Kühler von Anfi-tec.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT:*


> ASUS P7P55D Evo,P55
> ASUS P7P55D, P55
> ASUS P7P55D Deluxe, P55
> ASUS P7P55D Pro, P55
> ...


----------



## micRobe (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> PWM Kühler von Anfi-tec.
> 
> *EDIT:*


Weiß Du ob die auch auf das Maximus Formula III passen?


----------



## M4tthi4s (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



> Weiß Du ob die auch auf das Maximus Formula III passen?


 
Also in der Kompatibilitätsliste von Anfi-tec taucht das Maximus Formula III noch nicht auf.


----------



## micRobe (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Also in der Kompatibilitätsliste von Anfi-tec taucht das Maximus Formula III noch nicht auf.


Dann ist wohl noch warten angesagt


----------



## Andreoid (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

<-------- Anfi-tec 



micRobe schrieb:


> Dann ist wohl noch warten angesagt


oder mir nen board zukommen lassen ^^
kann mir ja nicht immer jedes mobo kaufen 

der P55 PWM Kühler wird dieses woe gefräst

hmm vllt passen die einzelnen teile davon ja aufs formula?

edit... ein user aus dem luxx wird mir wohl sein  formula ausliehen  (bekommt dafür einen kühler gratis)
dann gibbet dafür wohl balt auch welche...  ^^


----------



## micRobe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



Andreoid schrieb:


> <-------- Anfi-tec
> 
> 
> oder mir nen board zukommen lassen ^^
> ...


Wunderbar, die EK Blocks passen nicht wie ich als Antwort bekam.
CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## Andreoid (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



micRobe schrieb:


> Wunderbar, die EK Blocks passen nicht wie ich als Antwort bekam.


http://anfi-tec.de/PWMskizze.pdf

druck dir mal die skizzen hier aus...
bei den gigabyte p55er passen wohl teilweise auch noch die vom i7
wieso solltes dann bei asus nich auch so sein
(pwm013 und pwm014)


----------



## M4tthi4s (21. November 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Von Koolance sind neue Kühler für den Chipsatz und die Spannungswandler des Asus Maximus III Formula verfügbar.
Erhältlich sind diese bereits bei Aquatuning.de


----------



## M4tthi4s (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Update:
Anfi-tec hat neue Kühler für das Asus Maximus III Formula bzw. Gene rausgebracht.


----------



## nemetona (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Für das Gigabyte P55-UD6 gibt es hier eine Komplettlösung.


----------



## M4tthi4s (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

EK Water Blocks war wieder fleißig und hat nun einen Komplettkühler für das ASUS Maximus III Formula herausgebracht.
Wahlweise in POM+Nickel oder Plexiglas, erhältlich z.B. bei Aquatuning.


----------



## patrick171 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Weiß jemand, ob die P7P55D Boards bei den Spannungswandlern in Layout identisch zu den P7P55D-E Boards sind!?


----------



## M4tthi4s (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Ich habe mir mal Bilder der Boards angeschaut: Teilweise haben die "E-Versionen" einen leicht veränderten Kühlkörper auf den Spannungswandlern.
Es scheint mir aber immernoch die gleiche Position der Löcher für die Verschraubungen vorhanden zu sein.

Um aber ganz sicher zu gehen, könnte man mal an Asus eine Mail schreiben, und nachfragen, ob doch etwas geändert wurde.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Oder im Asus Support Forum@ luxx fragen.


----------



## Sonic51 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Naja ich warte noch bis auch andere Marken Chipsatz- und Mosfestkühler für das Asus P7P55D rausbringen, damit erstens der konkurenzkampf entsteht und die dinger was billiger werden( rund 90€ dafür ist mir echt zu teuer...) und zweitens hoffe ich, dass dann auch mal Tests kommen


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Sie werden garantiert nicht günstiger. Boardkühler kosten nunmal soviel.


----------



## M4tthi4s (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Update:
Kühler von Anfi-tec für Mainboards von Biostar und DFI hinzugefügt.


----------



## M4tthi4s (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Update:

Besitzer des EVGA P55 FTW können sich freuen, Anfi-tec hat nun entsprechende Kühler entwickelt.

Demnächst sollten auch die Kühler für Gigabyte-Boards von Watercool kommen,
da kann man also schonmal gespannt sein.


----------



## M4tthi4s (12. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Kleines Update:

PWM-Kühler für Gigabyte-Boards von Anfi-tec hinzugefügt.
Außerdem sind nun universell einsetzbare Kühler für den Chipsatz
von Watercool erhältlich, sowie für Spawas von Anfi-tec.


----------



## hakan_2 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Asrock P55 Extreme passt das hier, hab es selber.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS NBX-N Northbridge Alphacool NexXxoS NBX-N Northbridge 14015

Spannungswandler keine Ahnung ...


----------



## avandal7 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

erstmal danke für den thread und hallo  !


ich wollte hier einmal fragen, ob das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS P7P55 KIT EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS P7P55 KIT 14321
(In der Überschrift steht zwar nur P7P55 aber in den Beschreibung P7P55D)
Kit hier auch mit dem Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe kompatibel ist? Finde dazu leider nichts und der Kompatibilitätsprüfer spuckt auch nix aus.

Von der Logik her sollte es passen, aber ich wollte lieber noch mal fragen.


----------



## M4tthi4s (16. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Das sollte passen, ich bin mir zu 99% sicher... wenn du ganz sicher gehen
willst, frag am besten nochmal bei EK nach.

Aber ich habe die Boards verglichen: Die Position der Spawa-Kühler und
der Kühler für den Chipsatz ist die gleiche wie bei der Version ohne "E".
Das würde mich jetzt echt wundern, wenn dann die Schrauben-Löcher
versetzt wären.

Ich selber nutze dieses Set für mein P7P55D-Pro. Die Montage war sehr
einfach. Von der Qualität der Kühler kann ich auch nur Positives berichten.


----------



## hakan_2 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Eventuell den Link von Asrock P55 Extreme tauschen. 

Alphacool NexXxoS NBX-N ( 12331 ) Northbridge Wasserkühler für PC Wasserkühlung, EUR 26.24 --> Wasserkühlung bei Cool4PC...

Da es bei Aquatuning ausverkauft ist.


----------



## kreids (23. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

suche auch eine komplettlösung für das P55-UD4.

Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4: Amazon.de: Elektronik

gibt es schon was?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Klar bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## M4tthi4s (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

@kreids:

2x PWM031 Spawa-Kühler und den UCD grande von Anfi-tec.
Ich weiß nicht, ob sich unter dem Northbridge-Kühler des Mainboards
überhaupt etwas befindet... falls nicht brauchst du dann dafür auch
keinen Kühler.

Alternativ kannst du von Watercool den NSB Rev3.0 bzw. SB Rev3.0 nehmen.
(Leider funktionieren Verlinkungen in den Watercool-Shop nicht.)


----------



## Madz (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Oder zweimal: Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec UPC slim UPC slim und den UCD grande.


----------



## kreids (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

evtl hab ich mich sclecht ausgedrückt.
siehe bilder,
um den sockel geht ein kühler herum,sowas möchte ich für die wakü.
dann schaut euch das mal bei den grakas an.was ist das eigentlich?SB?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



> SB?


Southbridge.

Du willst ne Heatpipekonstruktion aber als Wasserkühler? Sowas gibt es nicht. Und nen Komplettkühler wird gibt es bisher auch nicht.


----------



## kreids (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

ok,wie kann ich dann die sb kühlen?ich bekomme doch keine anschlüsse drauf?in der mitte von den beiden grakas ist doch wohl sehr schlecht.

also wie würdet ihr es lösen.schlagt mir doch bitte vor was ihr für teile nehmen würdet,inkl sb!

danke!
mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Druck die passenden Schablonen aus und leg sie aufs Board dann wirste sehen ob noch Anschlüsse drauf passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*



kreids schrieb:


> ok,wie kann ich dann die sb kühlen?ich bekomme doch keine anschlüsse drauf?in der mitte von den beiden grakas ist doch wohl sehr schlecht.
> 
> also wie würdet ihr es lösen.



Wenn ich sie zwingend kühlen wollte, würde ich mir nen Mikrokühler basteln.
Allgemeiner wäre die Empfehlung, es einfach ganz zu sein lassen. Der P55 ist zwar keine reine Southbridge mehr, aber bei einer TDP von ~5W ist die Wärmeentwicklung höchstens in Fanlesssystemen ein Thema.


----------



## M4tthi4s (25. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Die Spannungswandler kannst du auf jeden Fall mit den Kühlern von Anfi-tec kühlen.
Für den P55-Chipsatz, die "Southbridge", müsste der Watercool Heatkiller SB Rev3.0 passen.
Bei ihm sind die Anschlüsse am Rand. Allerdings wird das wahrscheinlich nur funktionieren,
wenn der Luftkühler der Graka durch einen flachen Wasserkühler getauscht wird.

Zur Sicherheit aber wie gesagt, passende Schablonen ausdrucken und
Abmessungen der Kühler mit dem vorhanden Platz vergleichen.


----------



## Bourne (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Hallo ich habe einen p55a ud6 von gigabyte und suche ebenfalls kühler (für spannungswandler, NB, SB)
was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen?


----------



## M4tthi4s (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Update:
Kühler von Liquid Extasy für Asus Maximus III Formula und EVGA P55 Micro hinzugefügt.


----------



## M4tthi4s (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Update:
Kühler für die Asus-P7P55-Serie sowie Fullcover-Kühler für DFI LanParty DK P55-T3eH9 von Liquid Extasy hinzugefügt.


----------



## M4tthi4s (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

kleines Update:
Spawa-Kühler von Anfi-tec für EVGA P55 SLI hinzugefügt.


----------



## M4tthi4s (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Kühler P55*

Neue Kühler von Anfi-tec für das EVGA P55 Classified 200 hinzugefügt.
(Als Set etwas günstiger)


----------

